# Fall is done



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Old manwinter is knocking on our door.
Bg1 and I headed out for the last trip down south as it is mostly closing soon.
I was picked up at my house at about 8:30 thursday night and arrived to the destination at 1:30 A.M. Anticipation was getting the best of me and hardly slept a wink. 
Early friday morning we suited up and headed out at first light. Started to catch a few averaging close to 2lbs. with the occational 3lb. It wasn't nearly as fast fishing as it was the trip prior but somewhat constant until around 10:00 and the light switch was flipped off. Later on in the evening we picked back up on some and finished the day with an easy 20 each.
Sat. morning played out the same. By now I'm thinking the big moon isn't helping our cause :wink: but still having a great time with these beautiful colored specimens. Around noon we decided to make us a samwhich and shortly thereafter I thought I'd take a walk around the other side of the lake. As I was fishing close by some dead weeds floating on the water, a very nice fish bolted out from under and my bug disappeared. I saw him turn sideways and carefully set hook. Ohhh buddy, can it be? The bursting of red as he turned sideways and the lightning flash of his white tipped fins strike through the water. He put on a nice fight for what I thought seemed forever. Now my trip is fulfilled. 
We headed out noonish Sat. and hit a second lake until dark catching a half dozen each. But the plan was to hit again another lake Sun. morning so off we went.
Upon arrival you could tell it was ccoold. I thought it was cold at the others but this topped the cake. Sleeping in the truck the prior nights proved easy as I never used a blanket or anything. This time we found ourselves firing up the truck just to stay warm. It was a long night to say the least.
With daylight approaching we again suited up and headed to the water. I couldn't believe how low the water was. Looked to be close to 20ft. down. After getting in you could instantly tell how cold it really was. Toughing it out we continued picking out 1-1 1/2lb. brookies every here and there. The big "W" decided to blow in with numerous clouds not helping our cause and I had to call it quits. Getting out of the water made me feel like an old pirate with two wooden legs. My feet were history. 
Packing it up and calling it a year for down there. My goal was completed. Catching my nicest brookie yet.
Tight Lines ~FLYFSHR~
[attachment=1:18cerv49]FLYFSHR-2.JPG[/attachment:18cerv49]
[attachment=0:18cerv49]FLYFSHR-3.JPG[/attachment:18cerv49]


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

:shock: WOW! :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Good Lord, looks like a mutant brookie. Nice catch. Fall isn't over yet though  getting close though.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Doesnt get much better than that! That baby is a hog!! Great catch man glad to see you got your brookie.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That a boy flyfshr!!! Wow I cant beliewve the pics! It looks better than covered in white powder for sure. You need to post up a pic of the mount when its done!


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

:shock: :shock: :shock: Holy crap FLYFSHR! That may be the fattest brookie I've ever seen.Congrats! What a gorgeous trout.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

O-|-O 
|-O-| |-O-| |-O-| 

Good grief, man!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

That is a toad! Beautiful colors, sounds like a great trip.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! You two have put in your time there and now comes the reward that is an awesome brookie nice work!


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

You caught my fish!! 

Will you be my tour guide next summer, please??!!

Thanks for posting, especially the pictures!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wholly crapolla! That fish needs some kind of 12 step program or something! I've never seen a brookie that shape. Mercy.Great job and great fish!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

What a way to finish up a season! Way to go. That fish is unbelievable! :shock: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

:shock: :shock: Awesome!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats , that is a nice fish .


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

RnF said:


> Fall isn't over yet though  getting close though.


LOL..yea your right. When I was referring to fall, it was basically about the fall colors in the brookie specimen. I am probably done with those and now after a good tiger before winter sets in. 

Nor-tah - I will do that. I can't wait and I'm sure your just as excited about yours

Jacksonman- hehe...I think I just got lucky. As orvis1 stated, we did put in our time. Lots of trips this summer and lots of 3lb.ers. I'm just glad this guy came in the fall colors.

I guess I neglected to mention, his length was a heavy 19 1/2". I wish I could lie and call it an even 20..hehe. Oh well

Thanx for the comments so far guys.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok, who's been stocking flounder in Utah waters! I swear that thing looks like a hybrid brookie/flounder! LOL! 

Beautiful catch! :shock:


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

Spectacular fish! Nice going!!!! 8)


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

WHAT A HOG !! ! Really nice fish thanks for the picture


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Beautiful specimen man, bravo.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

FLYFSHR said:


> I guess I neglected to mention, his length was a heavy 19 1/2". I wish I could lie and call it an even 20..hehe. Oh well


Nice fish. Those 20-21" brook trout are hard to come by. But, you got a good one. How'd it taste?


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

PBH said:


> Nice fish. Those 20-21" brook trout are hard to come by. But, you got a good one. How'd it taste?


Caught him on a Sat. about noon and wasn't to the dermist till Sun. night. He got skinned on Mon. so I'm not sure how it would taste with the guts still inside after 3 days.
Hence I didn't eat it. My dermist may have and I will ask him.
The skin held up nicely though
[attachment=1:3cjksjg6]Brook skin 1.jpg[/attachment:3cjksjg6]
[attachment=0:3cjksjg6]Brook skin 2.jpg[/attachment:3cjksjg6]


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

WOW :shock:  8) 

Congrats on a fantastic fish. Great way to end the autumn fishing.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

WOW!!! Congratulations man! thats a sweet brook!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful brookie.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

FLYFSHR said:


> wasn't to the dermist till Sun. night.


Who'd you take it to?


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

PBH said:


> Who'd you take it to?


pm sent


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice fish man! I've caught some that long and longer but that thing is a freak. Congrats.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Ryfly said:


> Nice fish man! I've caught some that long and longer but that thing is a freak. Congrats.


PROOOVE IT!!! haha for real though. I have not seen brooks that long in a long time!


----------



## Leemun (Feb 20, 2008)

Sheesh! What a monster! Didn't know brookies got that big.


----------



## eightstrings (Sep 4, 2008)

I think Fall just might be done now. I fished a few rivers on the south slope of the Uintas all day Friday and winter is in the air indeed. Beautiful day, fairly slow fishing.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

just like everyone else said nice fish. i have never seen a brook that big not in utah anyway. whats the record here in utah?


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Ryfly said:


> Nice fish man! I've caught some that long and longer but that thing is a freak. Congrats.


I believe you. I love sight fishing and have seen some pretty big ones in the past. Never could hook up though.  
I wish I had a soft tape to get the girth but I'll just wait till he's mounted to get it.

eightstrings- it's getting very close. Staying out over night in the single digits does get a bit frigid. There was ice on the waters edge that was building up day after day. Of course that's in the upper elevations but it won't be too long I suppose.



flydaddy834 said:


> just like everyone else said nice fish. i have never seen a brook that big not in utah anyway. whats the record here in utah?


I believe it's 7lbs. 8oz. from the early 70's
C&R is 23" I think?


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice Fish, Next time catch 2. Like PBH Hinted at, those 5lb plus Brookies are extremely tasty. Better than any other fish I've tasted. The State Record Is real close to being broke. I know of a couple of groups that spend all spring and fall chasing the state record. I've seen one 7lb and heard of one 7 lb 2 oz brookie this year. My secret holes down there where discovered so I'll have to wait for the boulder lake cycle in a few years to try again. I've learned you better fish down there while it is good or it might go away for a while at certain lakes.


----------

